# What is that thing" called?



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a piece of wood to put between metal studs for nailers for cabinets, towel bars and other such items. It has a name, and it escapes me. Think it starts with Dan....


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Danback


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's it!! Thank You!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Any idea where the name Danback comes from?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We call it "backing" , or are you saying there's a actual official name for it ???????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have called it "backing" as well but Arey came up with Danback


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=danback+wood+backing&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This link is better.
http://www.dietrichmetalframing.com....com/products/clipexpress/ClipExp_112_113.pdf


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> This link is better.
> http://www.dietrichmetalframing.com....com/products/clipexpress/ClipExp_112_113.pdf


Tim, That link is dead.
I think this one will work--->http://www.dietrichindustries.com/products/pdf/clipexpress/ClipExp_116_117.pdf :thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, Paul. Don't know what is up with that site. I was on it and did the 'ol copy and paste. 
Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> There is a piece of wood to put between metal studs for nailers for cabinets, towel bars and other such items. It has a name, and it escapes me. Think it starts with Dan....


nogging:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

blocking or backing


----------



## JamesBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

If I do metal framing is this good or should I use metal backing? I don't know if wood backing meets the codes I need for metal framing


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

JamesBrown said:


> If I do metal framing is this good or should I use metal backing? I don't know if wood backing meets the codes I need for metal framing


If its a fire-wall, typically they don't want any wood in there. If its regular partition walls, you have to use fire-rated wood. You can use 18 ga or 20 ga metal strapping, its more $ in materials, but faster to install than wood.


----------



## JamesBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks joepro for the reply. I think I might have found something that will work while searching the internet. This says it is code compliant looks good from the outside so I'll check it out. It looks like it might be the answer for what i need.


----------

